
The first Bitcoin Classic Block has been mined - Vozze
https://blockchain.info/block/000000000000000006e35d6675fb0fec767a5f3b346261a5160f6e2a8d258070
======
Vozze
If you did not follow the current drama in Bitcoinland, here is the discussion
on Reddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/45phiu/the_first_class...](https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/45phiu/the_first_classic_block_has_been_found_on/)

